# Funniest Ever Picture of Dodger!!



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

I just had to share this picture, my boy cracks me up sometimes!












What a goofball


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

haha! gotta love the floppy chops


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh puppies are funny


----------



## Jesse (Oct 23, 2010)

I love the goofy boxer looks! so darn cute!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Aww too funny!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That is priceless


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

LOL boxer faces do funny things. Cute!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Now that gave me a good laugh!!!! Too cute! :lol:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Dodger is adorable!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh My! Look at those jawls! So adorable!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh what cute chops he has, I would like to squish them.


----------

